

The Bright side of Darkcoin - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/p/a923facddc3c

======
TheGift73
Started investing in this coin last week due to what the developers have
planned for the coin. Really like what they are doing with DarkSend and will
be interested to see what else they have up their sleeves for the future.

One to look out for.

BTW, if you have invested in this coin, there was a hard fork on block 34140,
(Saturday 16th March about 1PM) so make sure that you have updated to the
latest wallet.

[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=421615.msg5705503#ms...](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=421615.msg5705503#msg5705503)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Good point. Luckily, if you use an exchange, they should have sorted it out
for you already.

------
matt608
Looks interesting, what are people's thoughts on this?

------
DiamondDealer
Seems interesting, will definitelly use this coin

------
darkproton
nice interview! Great innovative mind that duffield

